# Large pimple on forehead



## wvpumpkin (Jul 4, 2006)

I have developed overnight this huge red pimple on my forehead, it is really sore and hard. It looks like a huge mosquito bite. What can I do to reduce the swelling of this ferocious beast he he.


----------



## Brownshugaz (Jul 4, 2006)

put a gob of benzoyl peroxide on it at night.


----------



## LVA (Jul 4, 2006)

tea tree oil ... dont scratch it and dont try to pop it


----------



## Leony (Jul 4, 2006)

Yup, I'd use tea tree oil treatment spot and remember not to touch it.


----------



## Gwendela (Jul 4, 2006)

I agree with the tea tree oil but I've used tooth paste in a pinch and it seemed to work.


----------



## NYShopgirl (Jul 4, 2006)

yeah spot treatment is the next best thing.


----------



## semantje (Jul 4, 2006)

lol i have this sort of huge hard thing in my chin and i was just scratching it when i oppened this thread. remind me not to touch it !


----------



## xkatiex (Jul 4, 2006)

Defently try a spot treatment and don't squeeze it! it will leave a scar :| x


----------



## 4getmeNot (Jul 4, 2006)

yep, a spot treatment is all you can do..a clay mask would be beneficial..


----------



## pinkrose1 (Nov 19, 2010)

Before a year i was suffering from pimples.... then my grandmother told me about pimples home remedies..they are...

*Combine cinnamon powder with honey and form it into paste. Right before sleeping, apply the mixture to your face and wash it the next morning. Do this every night for about 2 weeks and you will no longer worry about pimples.

*Applying an orange peel paste on the area of your face with pimples is another effective way. The orange peel should become a paste by grinding it with little water.

*Potatoes grated and applied on affected area can cure pimples. It is also effective on curing boils, whiteheads, blackheads, and other skin blemishes.


----------



## Dragonfly (Nov 19, 2010)

Holy crap - just go to a drug store...


----------



## jalsina (Nov 19, 2010)

Be careful using toothpaste, I've found that it can burn your skin...


----------



## SecretStopsAcne (Dec 23, 2010)

[SIZE=12pt]Pure aloe vera gel for acne or just aloe vera gel for acne, if used in the right way, can help in getting rid of acne naturally.And [/SIZE]to determine what's best for you, discuss the pros and cons of each procedure with your doctor or dermatologist.


----------



## Geek2 (Dec 23, 2010)

OMG I hate pimples!


----------



## xjackie83 (Dec 23, 2010)

try putting an ice cube on it to reduce swelling


----------

